# Take advantage of free training day



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, 

This sat the 3rd of july between 2pm and 5pm Reflection Perfection with help from OCD will be running a short presentation on detailing so there will be plenty of good advice on tap.

We have had plenty of local interest and have decided we are going to cover the costs this time round so its free for anyone who turns up.

send me a pm or post any questions on here if you need directions or anything else.

thanks john :thumb:


----------



## bigperm (May 8, 2010)

typical of me not to notice this post in time would have like to have went to this.


----------

